# First OGS



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Well these are my first two organinc girls . They were kinda an experiment.  They were well shadowed by my monster dwc girls, but they still turned out pretty good I believe .  Well here they are both 8 weeks in flower first a Lemon Skunk then a Jack 47.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

HOORAY Lemon Jack! Cant wait to hear the smoke report. Ive always had much better tasting buds from organic IME.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks alot for the kind words drifting. I have read about organics bringing out the better flavor. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful!

Lemon SKunk and OG hold a special place in my heart.











Shoooooot why be modest? And it holds a place in Culture Magazine :rofl:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54827


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2012)

lemon skunk is yummy.   hope you got clones.


----------

